# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الجزائر >  القانون الأساسي العام للوظيفة العمومية

## هيثم الفقى

أمر رقم 06-03 مؤرّخ في 19 جمادى الثانية عام 1427
الموافق 15 يوليو سنة 2006،
يتضمّن القانون الأساسي العام للوظيفة العمومية
إن رئيس الجمهورية،
- بناء على الدستور، لا سيّما المواد 51 و122-26 و124 منه،
- وبمقتضى الأمر رقم 74-103 المؤرخ في أول ذي القعدة عام 1394 الموافق 15 نوفمـبر سنة 1974 والمتضـمن قانـون الخدمة الوطنية، المعدل والمتمم،
- وبمقتضى الأمر رقم 76-111 المؤرخ في 17 ذي الحجة عــام 1396 الموافق 9 ديسمبر سنة 1976 والمتضمن مهام الاحتياط وتنظيمه،
- وبمقتضـى القانون رقم 78-12 المؤرخ في أول رمضان عام 1398 الموافق 5 غشت سنة 1978 والمتعلق بالقانون الأساسي العام للعامل، لاسيما المواد من 180 إلى 186 منه،
- وبمقتضى القانون رقم 83-11 المؤرخ في 21 رمضـان عـام 1403 المـوافق 2 يوليو سنة 1983 والمتعلق بالتأمينات الاجتماعية، المعدل والمتمم،
- وبمقتضى القانون رقم 83-12 المؤرخ في 21 رمضان عـام 1403 الموافق 2 يوليو سنة 1983 والمتعلق بالتقاعد، المعدل والمتمم،
- وبمقتضـى القانون رقم 83-13 المؤرخ في 21 رمضان عـام 1403 الموافق 2 يوليو سنة 1983 والمتعـلق بحوادث العـمل و الأمـراض المهنيـة، المعدل والمتمم،
- وبمقتضى القانون رقم 83-14 المؤرخ فـي 21 رمضــان 1403 المـوافـق 2 يوليو سنة 1983 والمتعلق بالتزامات المكلفين في مجال الضمان الاجتماعي، المعدل والمتمم،
- وبمقتضى القانـون رقم 88-07 المؤرخ في 7 جمادى الثانية عام 1408 الموافق 26 يناير سنة 1988 والمتعلق بالوقاية الصحية والأمن وطب العمل،
- وبمقتضى القانون رقم 90-02 المـؤرخ في 10 رجب عام 1410 المـوافـق 6 فبراير سنة 1990 والمتعلق بالوقاية من النزاعـات الجماعيـة فـي العـمـل وتسويتهـا وممارسة حق الإضراب، المعدل والمتمم،
- وبمقتضى القانون رقم 90-11 المؤرخ في 26 رمضان عام 1410 الموافق 21 أبريل سنة 1990 والمتعلق بعلاقات العمل، المعدل والمتمم، لاسيما المادة 3 منه،
- وبمقتضـى القانـون رقم 90-14 المؤرخ في 9 ذي القعدة عام 1410 الموافق 2 يونيو سنـة 1990 والمتعلـق بكيفـيات ممارسـة الحـق النقابي، المعدل والمتمم،
- وبمقتضـى الأمر رقم 97-03 المـؤرخ في 2 رمضان عام 1417 الموافق 11 يناير سنة 1997 الذي يحدد المدة القانونية للعمل،
- وبمقتضى القانون رقم 99-07 المؤرخ في 19 ذي الحجة عام 1419 الموافق 5 أبريل سنة 1999 والمتعلق بالمجاهد والشهيد،
- وبعد الاستماع إلى مجلس الوزراء،
يصدر الأمر الآتي نصّه :
البــاب الأول
أحكام عامة
المادة الأولى : يتضمن هذا الأمر، القانون الأساسي العام للوظيفة العمومية.
يحــدد هــذا الأمـرالقواعـد القانونيـة الأساسيـة المطبقــة علـى الموظفيـن والضمانات الأساسية الممنوحة لهــم في إطار تأدية مهامهم في خدمة الدولة.
الفصـل الأول : مجال التطبيق
المادة 2 : يطبق هذا القانون الأساسي على الموظفين الذين يمارسون نشاطهم في المؤسسات والإدارات العمومية.
يقصـد بالمؤسسـات و الإدارات العموميـة، المؤسسـات العمومية، والإدارات المركزية في الدولة والمصالح غير الممركزة التابعة لها والجماعات الإقليميـة والمـؤسسـات العمومـية ذات الطابـع الإداري، والمؤسسات العمومية ذات الطابع العلمي والثقافي والمهني والمؤسسات العمومية ذات الطابع العلمي والتكنولوجي وكل مؤسسة عمومية يمكن أن يخضع مستخدموها لأحكام هذا القانون الأساسي.
لا يخضع لأحكام هذا الأمر القضاة والمستخدمون العسكريون والمدنيون للدفاع الوطني ومستخدمو البرلمان.
المادة 3 : يحدد تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون الأساسي بقوانين أساسية خاصة بمختلف أسـلاك الموظفين تتخذ بمراسيم.
غير أنه، ونظرا لخصوصيات أسلاك الأعوان الدبلوماسيين والقنصليين وأساتذة التعليم العالي والباحثين والمستخدمين التابعين للأسلاك الخاصة بالأمن الوطني والحرس البلدي وإدارة الغابات والحماية المدنية والمواصلات السلكية واللاسلكية الوطنية وأمن الإتصالات السلكية واللاسلكية وإدارة السجون وإدارة الجمارك وكذا المستخدمين التابعين لأسلاك أمناء الضبط للجهات القضائية والأسلاك الخاصة بإدارة الشؤون الدينية، يمكن أن تنص قوانينهم الأساسية الخاصـة على أحكام استثنائية لهـذا الأمر في مجـال الحقـوق والواجبات و سير الحياة المهنية والانضباط العام.
الفصل الثاني : العلاقة القانونية الأساسية
المادة 4 : يعتبر موظفاً كل عون عيّن في وظيفة عمـوميـة دائمة ورسم في رتبة في السلم الإداري.
الترسيم هو الإجراء الذي يتم من خلاله تثبيت الموظف في رتبته.
المادة 5 : تختلف الرتبة عن منصب الشغل. وهي الصفة التي تخول لصاحبها الحق في شغل الوظائف المخصصة لها.
المادة 6 : يجمع السلك مجموعة من الموظفين الذين ينتمون إلى رتبة أو عدة رتب و يخضعون لنفس القانون الأساسي الخاص.
المادة 7 : يكون الموظف تجاه الإدارة في وضعية قانونية أساسية وتنظيمية.
المادة 8 : تصنف أسلاك الموظفين حسب مستوى التأهيل المطلوب في المجموعات الأربعة (4) الآتية :
- المجموعة "أ" وتضم مجموع الموظفيـن الحائزين مستــوى التأهـــيــل المطلــوب لممارسة نشاطــات التصميــم والبحث والدراسات أو كل مستوى تأهيل مماثل،
- المجموعة "ب" وتضم مجموع الموظفين الحائزين مستوى التأهيل المطلوب لممارسة نشاطات التطبيق أو كل مستوى تأهيل مماثل،
- المجموعة "ج" وتضم مجموع الموظفين الحائزين مستوى التأهيل المطلوب لممارسة نشاطات التحكم أو كل مستوى تأهيل مماثل،
- المجموعة "د" وتضم مجموع الموظفين الحائزين مستوى التأهيل المطلوب لممارسة نشاطات التنفيذ أو كل مستوى تأهيل مماثل.
يمكـن أن تقسـم المجموعات إلى مجموعات فرعيـة.
المادة 9 : كل تعيين في وظيفة لدى المؤسسات والإدارات العمومية يجب أن يؤدي إلى شغل وظيفة شاغرة بصفة قانونية.
الفصل الثالث : المناصب العليا و الوظائف العليا للدولة
المادة 10 : زيادة على الوظائف المناسبة لرتب الموظفين، تنشأ مناصب عليا.
المناصب العليا هي مناصب نوعية للتأطير ذات طابع هيكلي أو وظيـفـي. وتسمح بضمان التكفل بتأطير النشاطات الإدارية والتقنية فـي المؤسـسـات والإدارات العمومية.
المادة 11 : تنشأ المناصب العليا المذكورة في المادة 10 أعلاه، عن طريق :
- القوانين الأساسية الخاصة التي تحكم بعض أسلاك الموظفين فيما يتعلق بالمناصب العليا ذات الطابع الوظيفي، 
- النصوص التنظيمية المتعلقة بإنشاء وتنظيم المؤسسات و الإدارات العمومية، فيما يتعلق بالمناصب العليا ذات الطابع الهيكلي.
المادة 12 : تحدد شروط التعيين في المناصب العليا عن طريق التنظيم.
المادة 13 : يقتصر التعيين في المناصب العليا على الموظفي.
غير أنه يمكـن شـغل المناصب العليا المتعلقـة بنشـاطات الدراسات و تأطير المشاريع، بصفة استثنائية، من طرف إطارات مؤهلة ليست لها صفة الموظف.
المادة 14 : يستفيد شاغلو المناصب العليا، إضافة إلى الراتب المرتبط برتبهم، من نقاط استدلالية إضافية وفق كيفيات تحدد عن طريق التنظيم.
المادة 15 : تـنشأ وظائف عليا للدولة في إطار تنظيم المؤسسات والإدارات العمومية.
تتمثل الوظيفـة العليـا للدولـة فــي ممارسـة مسـؤوليـة باســم الـدولـة قصـد المساهمـة مباشـرة فــي تصـور وإعداد وتنفيذ السياسات العمومية.
المادة 16 : يعود التعيين في الوظائف العليا للدولة إلى السلطة التقديرية للسلطة المؤهلة.
المادة 17 : تحـدد قائمة الوظائف العليا للدولة وشروط التعيين فيها والحقوق والواجبات المرتبطة بها وكذا نظام الرواتب المطبق على أصحابها عن طريق التنظيم.
المادة 18 : لا يخول تعيين غير الموظف في وظيفة عليا للدولة أو في منصب عال صفة الموظف أو الحق في التعيين بهذه الصفة.
الفصل الرابع : الأنظمة القانونية الأخرى للعمل
المادة 19 : تخضع مناصب الشغل التي تتضمن نشاطات الحفظ أو الصيانة أوالخدمات في المؤسـسات والإدارات العمومية إلى نظام التعاقد.
تحدد قائمة مناصب الشغل المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة عن طريق التنظيم.
المادة 20 : يمكن اللجوء، بصفة استثنائية، إلــى توظيف أعـوان متعاقدين فــي مناصب شغـل مخصصة للموظفيــن في الحالات الآتية :
- في انتظار تنظيم مسابقة توظيف أو إنشاء سلك جديد للموظفي،
- لتعويض الشغور المؤقت لمنصب شغل.
المادة 21 : يمكن، بصفة استثنائية، توظيف أعوان متعاقدين غير أولئـك المنصـوص عليهم فـي المادتين 19 و20 أعلاه، في إطارالتكفل بأعمال تكتسي طابعا مؤقتا.
المادة 22 : يوظف الأعوان المذكورون في المواد من 19 إلى 21 أعلاه، حسب الحالة ووفق حاجات المؤسسات والإدارات العمومية، عن طريق عقود محددة المدة أو غير محددة المدة، بالتوقيت الكامل أو بالتوقيت الجزئي.
ولا يخول شغل هذه المناصب الحق في اكتساب صفة الموظف أوالحق في الإدماج في رتبة من رتب الوظيفة العمومية.
المادة 23 : يحتفظ الموظفون الذين يشغلون المناصب المنصوص عليها في المادة 19 أعلاه عند تاريخ نشر هذا الأمر بصفة الموظف.
المادة 24 : تحدد عن طريق التنظـيم كيفيـات توظيـف الأعوان المذكورين فـي المـواد من 19 إلى 21 أعلاه، وحقوقهــم وواجباتهم والعناصر المشكلة لرواتبهم، والقواعـد المتعلقة بتسييرهم وكذا النظام التأديبي المطبق عليهم.
المادة 25 : يمكن أن ينجز أعمالا ظرفية للخبرة أو الدراسة أو الاستشارة لحساب المؤسسات والإدارات العمومية في إطار اتفاقي، مستشارون يتمتعون بمستوى التأهيل المطلوب.
تحـدد كيفـيات تطبـيق هـذه المـادة عن طـريق التنظيـم.
الباب الثاني
الضمانات وحقوق الموظف وواجباته
الفصل الأول : الضمانات وحقوق الموظف
المادة 26 : حرية الرأي مضمونة للموظف في حدود احترام واجب التحفظ المفروض عليه.
المادة 27 : لا يجوز التمييز بين الموظفين بسبب آرائهم أو جنسهم أو أصلهم أو بسبب أي ظرف من ظروفهم الشخصية أو الاجتماعية.
المادة 28 : لا يمكن أن يترتب على الانتماء إلى تنظيـم نقـابـي أو جمعية أي تأثير على الحياة المهنية للموظف.
مع مراعاة حالات المنع المنصوص عليها في التشريع المعمول به، لا يمكن بأي حال أن يؤثر انتماء أو عدم انتماء الموظف إلى حزب سياسي على حياته المهنية.
المادة 29 : لا يمكن بأية حال أن تتأثر الحياة المهنية للموظف المترشح إلى عهدة انتخابية سياسية أو نقابية، بالآراء التي يعبر عنها قبل أو أثناء تلك العهدة.
المادة 30 : يجب على الدولة حماية الموظف مما قد يتعرض له مـن تهـديـد أو إهانة أو شتم أو قذف أو اعتداء، من أي طبيعة كانت، أثناء ممارسة وظيفـته أو بمناسبتها، ويجب عليها ضمان تعويض لفائدته عن الضرر الذي قد يلحق به.
وتحلّ الدولة في هذه الظروف محلّ الموظف للحصول على التعويض من مرتكب تلك الأفعال.
كما تملك الدولة، لنفس الغرض، حق القيام برفع دعوى مباشرة أمام القضاء عن طريق التأسيس كطرف مدني أمام الجهة القضائية المختصة.
المادة 31 : إذا تعرض الموظف لمتابعة قضائية من الغير، بسبب خطأ في الخدمة، ويجب على المؤسسة أو الإدارة العمومية التي ينتمي إليها أن تحميه من العقوبات المدنية التي تســلط عليه ما لم ينسب إلى هذا الموظف خطأ شخصي يعتبر منفصلا عن المهام الموكلة له.
المادة 32 : للموظف الحق، بعد أداء الخدمة، في راتب.
المادة 33 : للموظف الحق في الحماية الاجتماعية والتقاعد في إطار التشريع المعمول به.
المادة 34 : يستفـيد الموظف من الخدمات الاجتماعـية في إطـارالتشـريع المعمول به.
المادة 35 : يمارس الموظف الحق النقابي في إطار التشريع المعمول به.
المادة 36 : يمارس الموظف حق الإضراب في إطار التشريع والتنظيم المعمول بهما.
المادة 37 : للموظف الحق في ممارسة مهامه في ظروف عمل تضمن له الكرامة والصحة والسلامة البدنية والمعنوية.
المادة 38 : للموظف الحق في التكوين وتحسين المستوى والترقية في الرتبة خلال حياته المهنية.
المادة 39 : للموظف الحق في العطل المنصوص عليها في هذا الأمر.
الفصل الثاني : واجبات الموظف
المادة 40 : يجب على الموظف، في إطار تأدية مهامه، احترام سلطة الدولة وفــرض احترامها وفـقا للقوانين والتنظيمات المعمول بها.
المادة 41 : يجب على الموظف أن يمارس مهامه بكل أمانـة وبدون تحيز.
المادة 42 : يجب على الموظف تجنب كل فعل يتنافى مع طبيعة مهامه ولو كان ذلك خارج الخدمة.
كما يجب عليه أن يتسم في كل الأحوال بسلوك لائق ومحترم.
المادة 43 : يخصص الموظفون كل نشاطهم المهني للمهام التـي أسنــدت إليهــم. ولا يمكنهــم ممارسة نشــاط مربح في إطار خاص مهما كان نوعه.
غير أنه يرخص للموظفين بممارسة مهام التكوين أو التعليم أو البحث كنشاط ثانوي ضمن شروط ووفق كيفيات تحدد عن طريق التنظيم.
كما يمكنهم أيضا إنتاج الأعمال العلمية أو الأدبية أو الفنية.
وفي هذه الحالة، لا يمكن الموظف ذكر صفته أو رتبته الإدارية بمناسبة نشر هذه الأعمال، إلا بعد موافقة السلطة التي لها صلاحيات التعين.
المادة 44 : بغض النظر عن أحكام الفقرة الأولى من المادة 43 أعلاه، يمكـن الموظفيـن المنتميـن إلى أسلاك أساتذة التعليم العالي والباحثين وكذا أسلاك الممـارسين الطبيين المتخصصين، ممارسة نشاط مربح في إطار خاص يوافق تخصصهم.
تسهر السلطة المؤهلة على ضمان مصلحة الخدمة وتتخذ أي إجراء مناسب إذا اقتضت الحاجة ذلك.
تحدد شروط وكيفيات تطبيق هذه المادة عن طريق التنظيم.
المادة 45 : يمنع على كل موظف، مهما كانت وضعيته في السلم الإداري، أن يمتلك داخل التراب الوطني أو خارجه، مباشرة أو بواسطـة شخص آخر، بأية صفة من الصفات، مصالـح من طبيعتـها أن تؤثـرعلى استقلاليته أو تشكل عائقا للقيام بمهمته بصفة عادية في مؤسسة تخضـع إلى رقابة الإدارة التي ينتمي إليها أو لها صلة مع هذه الإدارة، وذلك تحت طائلة تعرضه للعقوبات التأديبية المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون الأساسي.
المادة 46 : إذا كان زوج الموظف يمارس، بصفة مهنية، نشاطـا خاصا مربحا، وجب على الموظف التصريح بذلك للإدارة التي ينتمي إليها وتتخذ السلطة المختصة، إذا اقتضت الضرورة ذلك، التدابير الكفيلـة بالمحافظة على مصلحة الخدمة.
يعد عدم التصريح خطأ مهنيا يعرض مرتكبه إلى العقوبات التأديبية المنصوص عليها في المادة 163 من هذا الأمر.
المادة 47 : كل موظف مهما كانت رتبته في السلم الإداري مسؤول عن تنفيذ المهام الموكلة إليه.
لا يعفى الموظف من المسؤولية المنوطة به بسبب المسؤولية الخاصة بمرؤوسيه.
المادة 48 : يجب على الموظف الالتزام بالسر المهني. ويمنع عليه أن يكشف محتوى أية وثيقة بحوزته أو أي حدث أو خبر علم به أو اطلع عليه بمناسبة ممارسة مهـامه، ما عدا ما تقتضيه ضرورة المصلحة. ولا يتحرر الموظف من واجب السر المهني إلا بترخيص مكتوب من السلطة السلمية المؤهلة.
المادة 49 : على الموظف أن يسهر على حماية الوثائق الإدارية وعلى أمنها.
يمنع كل إخفاء أو تحويل أو إتلاف الملفات أو المستندات أو الوثائق الإدارية ويتعرض مرتكبها إلى عقوبات تأديبية دون المساس بالمتابعات الجزائية.
المادة 50 : يتعين على الموظف أن يحافظ على ممتلكات الإدارة في إطار ممارسة مهامه.
المادة 51 : يجب على الموظف، ألا يستعمل، بأية حال، لأغراض شخصية أو لأغراض خارجـة عن المصلحـة، المحلات والتجهيزات ووسائل الإدارة.
المادة 52 : يجب على الموظف التعامل بأدب واحترام في علاقاته مع رؤسائه وزملائه ومرؤوسيه.
المادة 53 : يجب علـى الموظف التعامل مع مستعملي المرفق العام بلياقة ودون مماطلة.
المادة 54 : يمنـع على الموظف تحت طائلة المتابعات الجزائية، طـلب أو اشتـراط أو استلام، هدايا أو هبات أو أية امتيازات من أي نوع كانت، بطريقة مباشرة أو بواسطة شخص آخر، مقابل تأدية خدمة في إطار مهامه.
الباب الثالث
الهيكل المركزي وهيئات الوظيفة العمومية
المادة 55 : الهيكل المركزي وهيئات الوظيفة العمومية هي :
- الهيكل المركزي للوظيفة العمومية،
- المجلس الأعلى للوظيفة العمومية،
- هيئات المشاركة والطعن.
الفصل الأول : الهيكل المركزي للوظيفة العمومية
المادة 56 : الهيكل المركزي للوظيفة العمومية إدارة دائمة للدولـة، تكلف على وجه الخصوص بما يأتي :
- اقتراح عناصـر السياسة الحكوميـة في مجال الوظيفـة العموميـة والتدابير اللازمة لتنفيذها،
- السهر، بالاتصال مع الإدارات المعنية، على تطبيق القانون الأساسي العام للوظيفة العمومية وضمان مطابقة النصوص المتخذة لتطبيقه،
- ضمان مراقبة قانونية الأعمال الإدارية المتّصلة بتسيير المسار المهني للموظفين،
- تقييم تسيير الموارد البشريـة في المؤسسـات والإدارات العمومية، وضمان ضبط التعدادات،
- تنفيذ سياسة تكوين الموظفين وتحسين مستواهم،
- تمثيل مصالح الدولة بصفتها مستخدمة، عند الاقتضاء، أمام الجهات القضائية.
المادة 57 : تحدد صلاحـيات الهيكل المركزي للوظيفة العمومية وتنظيمه وسيره عن طريق التنظيم.
الفصل الثاني : المجلس الأعلى للوظيفة العمومية
المادة 58 : تنشأ هيئة للتشاور تسمى "المجلس الأعلى للوظيفة العمومية".
المادة 59 : يكلف المجلس الأعلى للوظيفة العمومية بما يأتي :
- ضبط المحاور الكبرى لسياسة الحكومة في مجال الوظيفة العمومية،
- تحديد سياسة تكوين الموظفين وتحسين مستواهم،
- دراسة وضعية التشغيـل في الوظيفـة العمومية على المستويين الكمي والنوعي،
- السهر على احترام قواعد أخلاقيات الوظيفة العمومية،
- اقتراح كل تدبيرمن شأنه ترقية ثقافة المرفق العام.
كما يستشار، زيادة على ذلك، في كل مشروع نص تشريعي ذي علاقة بقطاع الوظيفة العمومية.
المادة 60 : يتشكل المجلس الأعلى للوظيفة العمومية من ممثلين عن :
- الإدارات المركزية في الدولة،
- المؤسسات العمومية،
- الجماعات الإقليمية،
- المنظمات النقابية للعـمال الأجـراء الأكثر تمثيلا على الصعيد الوطني، في مفهـوم أحكام القانـون رقم 90-14 المؤرخ في 2 يونيو سنة 1990 والمذكور أعلاه.
كما يضم شخصيات يتم اختيارها لكفاءتها في ميدان الوظيفة العمومية.
تحدد تشكيلة المجلس الأعلى للوظيفة العمومية وتنظيمه وسيره عن طريق التنظيم.
المادة 61 : يرفع المجلس الأعلى للوظيفة العموميةذ لرئيس الجمهورية تقريرا سنويا عن وضعية الوظيفة العمومية.
الفصل الثالث : هيئــات المشاركــة والطعن
المادة 62 : تنشأ في إطار مشاركة الموظفين في تسيير حياتهم المهنية :
- لجان إدارية متساوية الأعضاء،
- لجان طعن،
- لجان تقنية.
المادة 63 : تنشأ اللجان الإدارية المتساوية الأعضاء، حسب الحالة، لكل رتبة أو مجموعة رتب، أو سلك أو مجموعة أسلاك تتساوى مستويات تأهيلها لدى المؤسسات والإدارات العمومية.
تتضمن هذه اللجان، بالتساوي، ممثلين عن الإدارة وممثلين منتخبين عن الموظفين.
وترأسها السلطة الموضوعة على مستواها أوممثل عنها، يختار من بين الأعضاء المعينين بعنوان الإدارة.
المادة 64 : تستشار اللجان الإدارية المتساوية الأعضاء في المسائل الفردية التي تخص الحياة المهنية للموظفين.
وتجتمع، زيادة على ذلك، كلجنة ترسيم وكمجلس تأديبي.
المادة 65 : تنشأ لجنة طعن لـدى كل وزير وكل وال وكذا لـدى كل مسؤول مؤهل بالنسبة لبعض المؤسسات أو الإدارات العمومية.
تتكون هذه اللجان مناصفة من ممثلي الإدارة وممثلي الموظفين المنتخبين.
وترأسها السلطة الموضوعة على مستواها أو ممثل عنها يختــار من بيــن الأعضــاء المعينيــن بعنـوان الإدارة. وينتخب ممثلو الموظفين في اللجان الإدارية المتساوية الأعضاء، من بينهم، ممثليهم في لجان الطعن.
المادة 66 : يجب أن تنصب لجان الطعن في أجل شهرين (2) بعد انتخاب أعضاء اللجان الإدارية المتساوية الأعضاء.
المادة 67 : تخطر لجان الطعن من الموظف فيما يخص العقوبات التأديبية من الدرجتين الثالثة والرابعة، المنصوص عليها في المادة 163 من هذا الأمر.
المادة 68 : يقدم المرشحون إلى عهدة انتخابية قصد تمثيل الموظفين في اللجان المتساوية الأعضاء من طرف المنظمات النقابية الأكثر تمثيلا.
إذا كان عدد المصوتين أقل من نصف الناخبين، يجرى دور ثان للانتخابات.
و في هذه الحالة، يمكن أن يترشح كل موظف يستوفي شروط الترشح. ويصحّ حينئذ الإنتخاب مهما يكن عدد المصوتين.
المادة 69 : عندما لا توجد منظمات نقابية ذات تمثيل لدى مؤسسة أو إدارة عمومية، يمكن كل الموظفين الذين تتوفر فيهم شروط الترشح أن يقدموا ترشيحهم لانتخاب اللجان الإدارية المتساوية الأعضاء.
المادة 70 : تستشار اللجان التقنية في المسائل المتعلقة بالظروف العامة للعمل وكذا النظافة والأمن داخل المؤسسات والإدارات العمومية المعنية.
المادة 71 : تنشـأ اللجان التقنية لدى المؤسـسات والإدارات العمومية وتتشكل مـن عــدد متســاو من ممثلــي الإدارة والممثلين المنتخبين للموظفين.
و ترأسها السلطة الموضوعة على مستواها أو ممثل عنها يختار من بين الأعضاء المعينين بعنوان الإدارة. وينتخب ممثلو الموظفين في اللجان الإدارية المتساوية الأعضاء، من بينهم، ممثليهم في اللجان التقنية.
المادة 72 : يعين ممثـلو الإدارة لدى اللجان الإدارية المتساوية الأعضاء ولجان الطعن واللجان التقنية من الهيئة التي لها سلطة التعيين.
المادة 73 : تحـدد اختصاصات اللجـان المذكـورة في المادة 62 أعلاه وتشكيلها وتنظيمها وسيرها ونظامها الداخلي النموذجي وكذا كيفيات سير الانتخابات، عن طريق التنظيم.
الباب الرابع
تنظيم المسار المهني
الفصل الأول : التوظيـف
المادة 74 : يخضع التوظيف إلى مبدأ المساواة في الالتحاق الوظائف العمومية.
المادة 75 : لا يمكن أن يوظف أيّاً كان في وظيفة عمومية ما لم تتوفر فيه الشروط الآتية :
- أن يكون جزائري الجنسية،
- أن يكون متمتعا بحقوقه المدنية،
- أن لا تحمل شهادة سوابقه القضائية ملاحظات تتنافى وممارسة الوظيفة المراد الالتحاق بها،
- أن يكون في وضعية قانونية تجاه الخدمة الوطنية،
- أن تتوفر فيه شروط السن والقدرة البدنية والذهنية وكذا المؤهلات المطلوبة للالتحاق بالوظيفة المراد الالتحاق بها.
المادة 76 : يمكن الإدارة، عند الاقتضاء، تنظيم الفحص الطبي للتوظيف في بعض أسلاك الموظفين.
المادة 77 : يمكـن أن توضح القوانين الأساسيـة الخاصة، عند الحاجـة، ونـظرا لخـصوصيات بعض الأسلاك، شروط التوظيف المنصوص عليها في المادة 75 أعلاه.
كما يمكنها أن تحدد الأسلاك التي يتوقف الالتحاق بها على إجراء تحقيق إداري مسبق.
المادة 78 : تحدد السن الدنيا للالتحاق بوظيفة عمومية بثماني عشرة (18) سنة كاملة.
المادة 79 : يتوقف الالتحاق بالرتبة على إثبات التأهيل بشهادات أو إجازات أو مستوى تكوين.
المادة 80 : يـتم الالتحـاق بالوظائـف العموميـة عـن طريق :
- المسابقة على أساس الاختبارات،
- المسابقة على أساس الشهادات بالنسبة لبعض أسلاك الموظفين،
- الفحص المهني،
- التوظيف المباشر من بين المترشحين الذين تابعوا تكوينا متخصصا منصوصا عليه في القوانين الأساسية، لدى مؤسسات التكوين المؤهلة.
المادة 81 : يعلن نجاح المترشحين في مسابقة على أساس الإختبارات أو مسابقة على أساس الشهادات أو اختبار مهني من طرف لجنة تضع قائمة ترتيبية على أساس الاستحقاق.
المادة 82 : تحدد كيفيات تنظيم المسابقات المنصوص عليها في المادة 80 أعلاه وإجرائها عن طريق التنظيم.
الفصل الثاني : التربص
المادة 83 : يعين كل مترشح تمّ توظيفه في رتبة للوظيفة العمومية بصفة متربص.
غير أنه يمكن أن تنص القوانين الأساسية الخاصة ونظرا للمؤهلات العالية المطلوبة للالتحاق ببعض الرتب على الترسيم المباشر في الرتبة.
المادة 84 : يجب على المتربص، حسب طبيعة المهام المنوطة برتبته، قضاء فترة تربص مدتها سنة، ويمكن بالنسبة لبعض الأسلاك أن تتضمن تكوينا تحضيريا لشغل وظيفته.
المادة 85 : بعد انتهاء مدة التربص المنصوص عليها في ?المادة 84 أعلاه يتم :
- إما ترسيم المتربص في رتبته،
- وإما إخضاع المتربص لفترة تربص آخرلنفس المدة ولمرة واحدة فقط،
- وإما تسريح المتربص دون إشعار مسبق أو تعويض.
المادة 86 : يتم اقتراح ترسيم المتربص من قبل السلطة السلمية المؤهلة. ويتوقف ذلك على التسجيل في قائمة تأهيل تقدم للجنة الإدارية المتساوية الأعضاء المختصة.
المادة 87 : يخضع المتربص إلى نفس واجبات الموظفين ويتمتع بنفس حقوقهم، مع مراعاة أحكام هذا القانون الأساسي.
المادة 88 : لا يمكن نقل المتربص أو وضعه في حالة الانتداب أو الاستيداع.
المادة 89 : لا يمكن أن ينتخب المتربص في لجنة إدارية متساوية الأعضاء أو لجنة طعن أو لجنة تقنية، غير أنه يمكنه المشاركة في انتخاب ممثلي الموظفين المنتمين للرتبة أو السلك الذي يسعى للترسيم فيه.
المادة 90 : فترة التربص فترة خدمة فعلية. وتؤخـذ فــي الحسبــان عنــد احتســاب الأقدمية للترقية في الرتبة وفي الدرجات وللتقاعد.
المادة 91 : تخضع المسائل المتعلقة بالوضعية الإدارية للمتربص إلى اللجنة الإدارية المتساوية الأعضاء المختصة.
المادة 92 : تحدد كيفيات تطبيق أحكام هذا الفصل عن طريق التنظيم.
الفصل الثالث : التسيير الإداري للمسار المهني للموظف
المادة 93 : يتعين على الإدارة تكوين ملف إداري لكل موظف.
يجب أن يتضمن الملف مجموع الوثائق المتعلقـة بالشهـادات والمؤهلات والحالة المدنية والوضعية الإدارية للموظف. وتسجل هذه الوثائق وترقم وتصنف باستمرار.
يتـم استغـلال الملف الإداري لتسيير الحياة المهنيـة للموظف فقط.
يجب ألاّ يتضمن الملف الإداري أي ملاحظة حول الآراء السياسيـة أو النقـابية أو الدينية للمعني.
المادة 94 : يمنح الموظف بطاقة مهنية تحدد خصائصها وشروط استعمالها عن طريق التنظيم.
المادة 95 : تعود صلاحيات تعيين الموظفين إلى السلطة المخولة بمقتضى القوانين والتنظيمات المعمول بها.
المادة 96 : يبلـغ الموظف بكـل القرارات المتعلـقة بوضعيته الإدارية وتنشر كل القرارات الإدارية التي تتضمن تعيين وترسيم وترقية الموظفين وإنهاء مهامهم في نشرة رسمية للمؤسسة أو الإدارة العمومية المعنية.
* 
يحـدد محتـوى هذه النشرة الرسمية وخصائصها عن طريق التنظيم

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الرابع : تقييم الموظف
المادة 97 : يخضع كل موظـف، أثناء مسـاره المهني، إلى تقييم مستمـر ودوري يهدف إلى تقدير مؤهلاته المهنية وفقا لمناهج ملائمة.
المادة 98 : يهدف تقييم الموظف إلى :
- الترقية في الدرجات،
- الترقية في الرتبة،
- منح امتيازات مرتبطة بالمرد ودية وتحسين الأداء،
- منح الأوسمة التشريفية والمكافآت.
المادة 99 : يرتكز تقييم الموظف على معايير موضـوعيـة تهدف على وجه الخصوص إلى تقدير :
- احترام الواجبات العامة والواجبات المنصوص عليها في القوانين الأساسية،
- الكفاءة المهنية،
- الفعالية والمردودية،
- كيفية الخدمة.
يمكن أن تنص القوانين الأساسية الخاصة على معايير أخرى، نظرا لخصوصيات بعض الأسلاك.
المادة 100 : تحدد المؤسسات والإدارات العمومية، بعد استشارة اللجـان الإدارية المتساوية الأعضاء وموافقة الهيكل المركزي للوظيفة العمومية، مناهج التقييم التي تتلاءم وطبيعة نشاطات المصالح المعنية.
المادة 101 : تعود سلطة التقييم والتقدير للسلطة السلمية المؤهلة.
يتم التقييم بصفة دورية. وينتج عنه تقييم منقط مرفق بملاحظة عامة.
المادة 102 : تبلّغ نقطة التقييم إلى الموظف المعني الذي يمكنه أن يقدم بشأنها تظلما إلى اللجنة الإدارية المتساوية الأعضاء المختصة التي يمكنها اقتراح مراجعتها.
تحفـظ استمـارة التقيـيم في ملـف الموظـف.
المادة 103 : تحدد كيفيات تطبيق أحكام هذا الفصل عن طريق التنظيم.
الفصل الخامس : التكوين
المادة 104 : يتعين على الإدارة تنظيم دورات التكوين وتحسين المستوى بصفة دائمة، قصد ضمان تحسين تأهيل الموظف وترقيته المهنية، وتأهيله لمهام جديدة.
المادة 105 : تحدد شروط الالتحاق بالتكوين وتحسين المستوى وكيفيات تنظيمه ومدته وواجبات الموظف وحقوقه المترتبة على ذلك، عن طريق التنظيم.
الفصل السادس : الترقية في الدرجات والترقية في الرتب
المادة 106 : تتمثل الترقية في الدرجات في الانتقال من درجة إلى الدرجة الأعلـى مباشـرة وتتم بصفة مستمرة حسب الوتائر والكيفيات التي تُحدد عن طريق التنظيم.
المادة 107 : تتمثل الترقية في الرتب في تقدم المـوظف في مسـاره المهني وذلك بالانتقال من رتبة إلى الرتبة الأعلى مباشرة في نفس السلك أو في السلك الأعلى مباشرة، حسب الكيفيات الآتية :
- على أساس الشهادة من بين الموظفين الذين تحصلوا خلال مسارهم المهني على الشهادات والمؤهلات المطلوبة،
- بعد تكوين متخصص،
- عن طريق امتحان مهني أو فحص مهني،
- على سبيل الاختيار عن طريق التسجيل في قائمة التأهيل، بعد أخذ رأي اللجنة المتساوية الأعضاء، من بين الموظفين الذين يثبتون الأقدمية المطلوبة.
لا يستفيد الموظف من الترقية عن طريق التسجيل في قائمة التأهيل مرتين متتاليتين.
تحدد القوانين الأساسية الخاصة كيفيات تطبيق أحكام هذه المادة.
المادة 108 : يعـفى الموظـف الذي تـمت ترقيته في إطار أحكام المادة 107 أعلاه، من التربص.
المادة 109 : تتوقف كل ترقية من فوج إلى فوج أعلى مباشرة كما هو منصوص عليه في المادة 8 من هذا الأمر، على متابعة تكوين مسبق منصوص عليه في القوانين الأساسية الخاصة أو الحصول على الشهادة المطلوبة.
المادة 110 : تحدد النسب المخصصة لمختلف أنماط الترقيـة المنصوص عليها في المادة 107 أعلاه، عن طريق القوانين الأساسية الخاصة.
المادة 111 : يتم تسيير المسار المهني للموظفين في إطار سياسة تسيير تقديرية للموارد البشرية تكرس من خلال المخططات السنوية لتسيير الموارد البشرية والمخططات السنوية أو المتعددة السنوات للتكوين وتحسين المستوى.
تحدد كيفيات تطبيق هذه المادة عن طريق التنظيم.
الفصل السابع : الأوسمة الشرفية والمكافآت
المادة 112 : يمكن أن يسلم الموظفون أوسمة شرفية ومكافآت في شكل ميداليات استحقاق أو شجاعة وشهادات وزارية.
تحدد طبيعة الأوسمـة الشرفية والمكافـآت وخصائصـها وكيفيات منحها عن طريق التنظيم.
المادة 113 : يمكن الموظف الذي قام أثناء تأديته مهامه بعمل شجاع مثبت قانونا أو قام بمجهودات استثنائية ساهمت في تحسين أداء المصلحة، أن يستفيد من أوسمة شرفية و/أو مكافآت، بعد استشارة لجنة خاصة تنشأ لدى السلطة الوزارية المختصة.
يحدد تشكيل هذه اللجنة وسيرها وصلاحياتها الخاصة عن طريق التنظيم.
الباب الخامس
التصنيف - الراتب
المادة 114 : تنقسم المجموعات المنصوص عليها في المادة 8 من هذا الأمر إلى أصناف توافق مختلف مستويات تأهيل الموظفين.
يضـم كل صنف درجات توافق تقدم الموظف في رتبته.
يخصص لكل درجة رقم استدلالي يوافق الخبرة المهنية المحصل عليها من الموظف.
المادة 115 : تشكل الأصناف والدرجات والأرقام الاستدلالية المقابلة لها الشبكة الاستدلالية للرواتب.
يحدد عدد الأصناف، والحد الأدنى والأقصى لكل صنف وعدد الدرجات وكذا قواعد الترقية في الدرجات عن طريق التنظيم.
المادة 116 : يمكن أن تصنف بعض رتب المجموعة "أ" المنصوص عليها في المادة 8 من هذا الأمر التي يتطلب الالتحاق بها مستوى تأهيل عال، في أقسام خارج الصنف تتضمن درجات وأرقام استدلالية كما هو منصوص عليها في المادتين 114 و115 أعلاه.
المادة 117 : إذا لم ينص قانون أساسي خاص على إمكانية ترقية موظف ينتمي إلى سلك ذي رتبة وحيدة، تمنح نقاط استدلالية إضافية وفق كيفيات تحدد عن طريق التنظيم.
المادة 118 : تحدد القوانين الأساسية الخاصة تصنيف كل رتبة.
المادة 119 : يتكون الراتب المنصوص عليه في المادة 32 من هذا الأمر من :
- الراتب الرئيسي،
- العلاوات والتعويضات.
يستفيد الموظف، زيادة على ذلك، من المنح ذات الطــابع العــائلي المنــصوص علــيها في التنظيم المعمول به.
المادة 120 : يتقاضى الموظف، مهما تكن رتبته، راتبه من المؤسسة أو الإدارة العمومية التي يمارس مهامه فيها فعليا.
المادة 121 : يوافق الراتب الأساسي الرقم الاستدلالي الأدنى للصنف. ويمثل الراتب المقابل للواجبات القانونية الأساسية للموظف.
المادة 122 : يتحدد الراتب الرئيسي من خلال الرقم الاستدلالي الأدنى للرتبة مضافا إليه الرقم الاستدلالي المرتبط بالدرجة المتحصل عليها.
وينتج الراتب الرئيسي من حاصل ضرب الرقم الاستدلالي للراتب الرئيسي في قيمة النقطة الاستدلالية.
المادة 123 : تحدد على التوالي قيمة النقطة الاســتدلالية وكـذا المعايير التي تضبط تطورها بمرسوم.
المادة 124 : تخصص التعويضات لتعويض التبعيات الخاصة المرتبطة بممارسة بعض النشاطات، وكذا بمكان ممارستها وبالظروف الخاصة للعمل.
تخصص المنح للحث على المرد ودية وتحسين الأداء.
المادة 125 : زيادة على الراتب المنصوص عليه في المادة 119 أعلاه، يمكن الموظف أن يستفيد من تعويضات مقابل المصاريف الناتجة عن ممارسة مهامه.
المادة 126 : تؤسس كـل منحـة أو تعـويـض بمـرسـوم.
الباب السادس
الوضعيات القانونية الأساسية للموظف وحركات نقله
المادة 127 : يوضع الموظف في إحدى الوضعيات الآتية :
1 - القيام بالخدمة،
2 - الانتداب،
3 - خارج الإطار،
4 - الإحالة على الاستيداع،
5 - الخدمة الوطنية.
تحدد القوانين الأساسية الخاصة نسب الموظفين الذين يمكن وضعهم، بناء على طلبهم، في الوضعيات المنصوص عليها في الحالات 2 و3 و4 أعلاه.
الفصــل الأول : وضعية القيام بالخدمــة
المادة 128 : القيام بالخدمة هي وضعية الموظف الذي يمارس فعليا في ?المؤسسة أو الإدارة العمومية التي ينتمي إليها، المهام المطابقة لرتبته أو مهام منصب شغـل من المناصب المنصـوص عليها في المـادتين 10 و15 من هذا الأمر.
المادة 129 : ويـعدّ في وضعية الخدمة أيضا، الموظف :
- الموجود في عطلة سنوية،
- الموجود في عطلة مرضية أو حادث مهني،
- الموظفة الموجودة في عطلة أمومة،
- المستفيد من رخصة غياب كما هي محددة في المواد من 208 إلى 212 و215 من هذا الأمر،
- الذي تم استدعاؤه لمتابعة فترة تحسين المستوى أو الصيانة في إطارالاحتياط،
- الذي استدعي في إطار الاحتياط،
- الذي تمّ قبوله لمتابعة فترة تحسين المستوى.
المادة 130 : يمكن وضع الموظفين التابعين لبعض الرتب في حالة القيام بالخدمة لدى مؤسسة أو إدارة عمومية أخرى غير التي ينتمون إليها ضمن الشروط والكيفيات المحددة في القوانين الأساسية الخاصة.
المادة 131 : يمكن وضع الموظفين تحت تصرف جمعيات وطنية معترف لها بطابع الصالح العام أو المنفعة العمومية لمدة سنتين (2) قابلة للتجديد مرة واحدة.
يجب أن يتمتع الموظفون الذين يوضعون تحت التــصرف بمــؤهلات ذات عـلاقة بموضوع الجمعية المعنية.
يمارس هؤلاء الموظفون مهامهم تحت سلطة مسؤول الجمعية التي وضعوا تحت تصرفها ويستمر دفع رواتبهم من طرف مؤسستهم أو إدارتهم الأصلية.
المادة 132 : تحدد شروط وكيفيات تطبيق أحكام هذا الفصل عن طريق التنظيم.
الفصل الثاني : وضعية الانتداب
المادة 133 : الانتداب هو حالة الموظف الذي يوضع خارج سلكه الأصلي و/أو إدارته الأصلية مع مواصلة استفادته في هذا السلك من حقوقه في الأقدمية وفي الترقية في الدرجات وفي التقاعد في المؤسسة أو الإدارة العمومية التي ينتمي إليها.
الانتـداب قابـل للإلغـاء.
المادة 134 : يتم انتداب الموظف بقوة القانون لتمكينه من ممارسة :
- وظيفة عضو في الحكومة،
- عهدة انتخابية دائمة في مؤسسة وطنية أو جماعة إقليمية،
- وظيفة عليا للدولة أو منصب عالٍ في مؤسسة أو إدارة عمومية غير تلك التي ينتمي إليها،
- عهدة نقابية دائمة وفق الشروط التي يحددها التشريع المعمول به،
- متابعة تكوين منصوص عليه في القوانين الأساسية الخاصة،
- تمثيل الدولة في مؤسسات أو هيئات دولية،
- متابعة تكوين أو دراسات، إذا ما تم تعيين الموظف لذلك من المؤسسة أو الإدارة العمومية التي ينتمي إليها.
المادة 135 : يمكن انتداب الموظف بطلب منه لتمكينه من ممارسة :
- نشاطات لدى مؤسسة أو إدارة عمومية أخرى و/أو في رتبة غير رتبته الأصلية،
- وظائف تأطير لدى المؤسسات أو الهيئات التي تمتلك الدولة كل رأسمالها أو جزءا منه،
- مهمة في إطار التعاون أو لدى مؤسسات أو هيئات دولية.
المادة 136 : يكرس الانتداب بقرار إداري فردي من السلطة أو السلطات المؤهلة، لمدة دنيا قدرها ستة (6) أشهر ومدة قصوى قدرها خمس (5) سنوات.
غير أن فتــرة الانـتداب للحالات المنصوص عليها في المــادة 134 أعــلاه تساوي مدد شغل الوظيفة أو العهدة أو التكوين أو الدراسات التي تم الانتداب من أجلها.
المادة 137 : يخضـع الموظف المنتدب للقواعد التي تحكم المنصب الذي انتدب إليه.
يتم تقييم الموظف المنتدب ويتقاضى راتبه من قبل الإدارة العمومية أو المؤسسة أو الهيئة التي انتدب إليها.
غير أنه يمكن الموظف الذي انتدب للقيام بتكوين أو دراسات أن يتقاضى راتبه من المؤسسة أو الإدارة العمومية التي ينتمي إليها.
المادة 138 : يعاد إدماج الموظف في سلكه الأصلي، عند انقضاء مدة انتدابه، بقوة القانون ولو كان زائدا عن العدد.
المادة 139 : تحدد كيفيات تطبيق أحكام هذا الفصل عن طريق التنظيم.
الفصل الثالث : وضعية خارج الإطار
المادة 140 : وضعية خارج الإطار هي الحالة التي يمكن أن يوضع فيها الموظف بطلب منه، بعــد استنفاد حقوقـه في الانتداب، في إطار أحكام المادة 135 أعلاه، في وظيفة لايحكمها هذا القانون الأساسي.
المادة 141 : لا يمكــن أن يوضع فـي حالـة خــارج الإطــار إلا الموظفـون المنتمون إلى الفوج (أ) المنصوص عليــه في المادة 8 من هذا الأمر.
تكرس وضعية خارج الإطار بقرار إداري فردي من السلطة المخولة، لمدة لا تتجاوز خمس (5) سنوات.
لا يستفيد الموظفون الذين يوضعون في حالة خارج الإطار من الترقية في الدرجات.
المادة 142 : يتقاضى الموظف الذي يوجد في وضعية خارج الإطار راتبه ويتم تقييمه من قبل المؤسسة أوالهيئة التي وضع لديها في هذه الوضعية.
المادة 143 : يعاد إدماج الموظف عند إنقضاء فترة وضعية خارج الإطار في رتبته الأصلية بقوة القانون ولو كان زائدا على العدد.
المادة 144 : تحدد كيفيات تطبيق أحكام المادتين 141 و142 أعلاه، عن طريق التنظيم.
الفصل الرابع : وضعية الإحالة على الاستيداع
المادة 145 : تتمثل الإحالة على الاستيداع في إيقاف مؤقت لعلاقة العمل.
وتؤدي هذه الوضعية إلــى تـوقيــف راتــب الموظــف وحقوقــه في الأقدمية وفــي الترقيــة فــي الدرجــات وفي التقاعد.
غير أن الموظف يحتفظ في هذه الوضعية بالحقوق التي اكتسبها في رتبته الأصلية عند تاريخ إحالته على الاستيداع.
المادة 146 : تكون الإحالة على الاستيداع بقوة القانون في الحالات الآتية :
- في حالة تعرض أحد أصول الموظف أو زوجه أو أحد الأبناء المتكفل بهم لحادث أو لإعاقة أو مرض خطير،
- للسماح للزوجة الموظفة بتربية طفل يقل عمره عن خمس (5) سنوات،
- للسماح للموظف بالالتحاق بزوجه إذا اضطر إلى تغيير إقامته بحكم مهنته،
- لتمكين الموظف من ممارسة مهام عضو مسير لحزب سياسي.
المادة 147 : إذا عين زوج الموظف في ممثلية جزائرية في الخارج أو مؤسسة أو هيئة دولية أو كلف بمهمة تعاون، يوضع الموظف الذي لا يمكنه الاستفادة من الانتداب في وضعية إحالة على الاستيداع بقوة القانون.
بغض النظر عن أحكام المادة 149 أدناه، تساوي مدة الإحالة على الاستيداع مدة مهمة زوج الموظف.
المادة 148 : يمكن أن يستفيد الموظف من الإحالة على الاستيداع لأغراض شخصية، لاسيما للقيام بدراسات أو أعمال بحث، بطلب منه، بعد سنتين (2) من الخدمة الفعلية.
المادة 149 : تمنح الإحالة على الاستيداع في الحالات المنصوص عليها في المادة 146 أعلاه، لمدة دنيا قدرها ستة (6) أشهر، قابلة للتجديد في حدود أقصاها خمس (5) سنوات خلال الحياة المهنية للموظف.
تمنح الإحالة على الاستيداع لأغراض شخصية المنصوص عليها في المادة 148 أعلاه لمدة دنيا قدرها ستة (6) أشهر، قابلة للتجديد في حدود سنتين (2) خلال الحياة المهنية للموظف.
تكرس الإحالة على الاستيداع بقرار إداري فردي من السلطة المؤهلة.
المادة 150 : يمنع الموظف الذي أحيل على الاستيداع من ممارسة نشاط مربح مهما كانت طبيعته.
المادة 151 : يمكن الإدارة في أي وقت القيام بتحقيق للتأكد من تطابق الإحالة على الاستيداع مع الأسباب التي أحيل من أجلها الموظف على هذه الوضعية.
المادة 152 : يعاد إدماج الموظف بعد انقضاء فترة إحالته على الاستيداع في رتبته الأصلية بقوة القانون ولو كان زائدا عن العدد.
المادة 153 : تحدد كيفيات تطبيق أحكام هذا الفصل عن طريق التنظيم.
الفصل الخامس : وضعية الخدمة الوطنية
المادة 154 : يوضع الموظف المستدعى لأداء خدمته الوطنية في وضعية تسمى "الخدمة الوطنية".
يحتفظ الموظف في هذه الوضعية بحقوقه في الترقية في الدرجات والتقاعد.
ولا يمكنه طلب الاستفادة من أي راتب مع مراعاة الأحكام التشريعية والتنظيمية التي تحكم الخدمة الوطنية.
المادة 155 : يعاد إدماج الموظف في رتبته الأصلية عند انقضاء فترة الخدمة الوطنية بقوة القانون ولو كان زائدا عن العدد.
وله الأولوية في التعيين في المنصب الذي كان يشغله قبل تجنيده إذا كان المنصب شاغرا أو في منصب معادل له.
الفصل السادس : حركات نقل الموظفين
المادة 156 : يمكن أن تكون حركات نقل الموظفين ذات طابع عام ودوري أو ذات طابع محدود وظرفي. وتتم في حدود ضرورات المصلحة.
كما تؤخذ في الاعتبار رغبات المعنيين ووضعيتهم العائلية وأقدميتهم وكذا كفاءتهم المهنية.
المادة 157 : يمكن نقل الموظف بطلب منه، مع مراعاة ضرورة المصلحة.
المادة 158 : يمكن نقل الموظف إجباريا عندما تستدعي ضرورة المصلحة ذلك. ويؤخذ رأي اللجنة الإدارية المتساوية الأعضاء، ولو بعد إتخاد قرار النقل. ويعتبر رأي اللجنة ملزما للسلطة التي أقرت هذا النقل.
المادة 159 : يستفيد الموظف الذي تم نقله إجباريا لضرورة المصلحة من استرداد نفقات التنقل أو تغيير الإقامة أو التنصيب طبقا للتنظيم المعمول به.
الباب السابع
النظام التأديبي
الفصل الأول : المبادئ العامة
المادة 160 : يشكـل كل تخلّ عن الواجبات المهنية أو مساس بالانضباط وكل خطأ أو مخالفة من طرف الموظف أثناء أو بمناسبة تأدية مهامه خطأ مهنيا ويعرض مرتكبه لعقوبة تأديبية، دون المساس، عند الاقتضاء، بالمتابعات الجزائية.
المادة 161 : يتوقف تحديد العقوبة التأديبية المطبقة على الموظف على درجة جسامة الخطأ، والظروف التي ارتكب فيها، ومسؤولية الموظف المعني، والنتائج المترتبة على سير المصلحة وكذا الضرر الذي لحق بالمصلحة أو بالمستفيدين من المرفق العام,
المادة 162 : تتخذ الإجراءات التأديبية السلطة التي لها صلاحيات التعيين.
الفصل الثاني : العقوبات التأديبية
المادة 163 : تصنف العقوبات التأديبية حسب جسامة الأخطاء المرتكبة إلى أربع (4) درجات :
1 - الدرجة الأول :
- التنبيه،
- الإنذار الكتابي،
- التوبيخ.
2 - الدرجة الثانية :
- التوقيف عن العمل من يوم (1) إلى ثلاثة (3) أيام،
- الشطب من قائمة التأهيل.
3 - الدرجة الثالثة :
- التوقيف عن العمل من أربعـة (4) إلى ثمانية (8) أيام،
- التنزيل من درجة إلى درجتين،
- النقل الإجباري.
4 - الدرجـة الرابعة :
- التنزيل إلى الرتبة السفلى مباشرة،
- التسريح.
المادة 164 : يمكن أن تنص القوانين الأساسية الخاصة، نظــرا لخصوصــيات بعــض الأسـلاك، علــى عقوبات أخــرى في إطار الدرجات الأربع المنصوص عليها في المادة 163 أعلاه.
المادة 165 : تتخذ السلطة التي لها صلاحيات التعيين بقرار مبرر العقوبات التأديبية من الدرجة الأولى والثانية بعد حصولها على توضيحات كتابية من المعني.
تتخذ السلطة التي لها صلاحيات التعيين العقوبات التأديبية من الدرجة الثالثة والرابعة بقرار مبرر، بعد أخد الرأي الملزم من اللجنة الإدارية المتساوية الأعضاء المختصة، المجتمعة كمجلس تأديبي، والتي يجب أن تبتّ في القضيـة المطروحة عليهـا في أجل لا يتعدى خمسة وأربعين (45) يوما ابتداء من تاريـخ إخطارها.
المادة 166 : يجب أن يخطر المجلس التأديبي، بتقرير مبرر من السلطة التي لها صلاحيات التعيين، في أجل لا يتعدى خمسة وأربعيـن (45) يوما ابتداء من تاريخ معاينة الخطأ.
يسقط الخطأ المنسوب إلى الموظف بانقضاء هذا الأجل.
المادة 167 : يحق للموظف الذي تعرض لإجراء تأديبي أن يبلغ بالأخطاء المنسوبة إليه وأن يطلع على كامل ملفه التأديبي في أجل خمسة عشر (15) يوما ابتداء من تحريك الدعوى التأديـبية.
المادة 168 : يجب على الموظف الذي يحال على اللجنة الإدارية المتساوية الأعضاء المجتمعة كمجلس تأديبي المثول شخصيا، إلاّ إذا حالت قوة قاهرة دون ذلك.
ويبلّغ بتاريخ مثوله قبل خمسة عشر (15) يوما على الأقل، بالبريد الموصى عليه مع وصل استلام.
يمكن الموظف، في حالة تقديمه لمبرر مقبول لغيابه أن يلتمس من اللجنة المتساوية الأعضاء المختصة المجتمعة كمجلس تأديبي، تمثيله من قبل مدافعه.
في حالة عدم حضور الموظف الذي استدعي بطريقة قانونية، أو حالة رفض التبرير المقدم من قبله تستمر المتابعة التأديبية.
المادة 169 : يمكن الموظف تقديم ملاحظات كتابية أو شفوية أو أن يستحضر شهودا.
ويحق له أن يستعين بمدافع مخول أو موظف يختاره بنفسه.
المادة 170 : تتداول اللجنة الإدارية المتساوية الأعضاء المجتمعة كمجلس تأديبي، في جلسات مغلقة.
يجب أن تكون قرارات المجلس التأديبي مبررة.
المادة 171 : يمكن اللجنة الإدارية المتساوية الأعضاء المختصة المجتمعة كمجلس تأديبي طلب فتح تحقيق إداري من السلطة التي لها صلاحيات التعيين، قبل البت في القضية المطروحة.
المادة 172 : يبلّغ الموظف المعني بالقرار المتضمن العقوبة التأديبية، في أجل لا يتعدى ثمانية (8) أيام ابتداءً من تاريخ اتخاذ هذا القرار. ويحفظ في ملفه الإداري.
المادة 173 : في حالة ارتكاب الموظف خطأ جسيما، يمكن أن يؤدي إلى عقوبة من الدرجة الرابعة، تقوم السلطة التي لها صلاحيات التعيين بتوقيفه عن مهامه فورا.
يتقاضى المعني خلال فترة التوقيف المنصوص عليها في الفقرة أعلاه، نصف راتبه الرئيسي وكذا مجمل المنح ذات الطابع العائلي.
إذا اتخذت في حق الموظف الموقوف عقوبة أقل من عقوبات الدرجة الرابعة، أو إذا تمت تبرئته من الأعمال المنسوبة إليه أو إذا لم تبت اللجنة الإدارية المتساوية الأعضاء في الآجال المحددة، يسترجع الموظف كامل حقوقه والجزء الذي خصم من راتبه.
المادة 174 : يوقف فورا الموظف الذي كان محل متابعات جزائية لا تسمح ببقائه في منصبه.
ويمكن أن يستفيد خلال مدة لا تتجاوز ستة (6) أشهر، ابتداء من تاريخ التوقيف من الإبقاء على جزء من الراتب لا يتعدى النصف.
ويستمر الموظف في تقاضي مجمل المنح العائلية.
وفي كل الأحوال، لا تسوّى وضعيته الإدارية إلا بعد أن يصبح الحكم المترتب على المتابعات الجزائية نهائيا.
المادة 175 : يمكن الموظف الذي كان محل عقوبة تأديبية من الدرجة الثالثة أو الرابعة، أن يقدم تظلما أمام لجنة الطعن المختصة في أجل أقصاه شهر واحد ابتداء من تاريخ تبليغ القرار.
المادة 176 : يمكن الموظف الذي كان محل عقوبة من الدرجة الأولى أو الثانية أن يطلب إعادة الاعتبار من السلطة التي لها صلاحيات التعيين، بعد سنة من تاريخ اتخاذ قرار العقوبة.
وإذا لم يتعرض الموظف لعقوبة جديدة، تكون إعادة الاعتبار بقوة القانون، بعد مرور سنتين من تاريخ اتخاذ قرار العقوبة.
وفي حالة إعادة الاعتبار، يمحى كل أثر للعقوبة من ملف المعني.
الفصل الثالث : الأخطاء المهنية
المادة 177 : تعرّف الأخطاء المهنية بأحكام هذا النص.
تصنف الأخطاء المهنية دون المساس بتكييفها الجزائي كما يأتي :
- أخطاء من الدرجة الأولى،
- أخطاء من الدرجة الثانية،
- أخطاء من الدرجة الثالثة،
- أخطاء من الدرجة الرابعة.
المادة 178 : تعتبر، على وجه الخصوص، أخطاء من الدرجة الأولى كل إخلال بالانضباط العام يمكن أن يمس بالسير الحسن للمصالح.
المادة 179 : تعتبر، على وجه الخصوص، أخطاء من الدرجة الثانية الأعمال التي يقوم من خلالها الموظف بما يأتي :
1 - المساس، سهوا أو إهمالا بأمن المستخدمين و/أو أملاك الإدارة،
2 - الإخلال بالواجبات القانونية الأساسية غير تلك المنصوص عليها في المادتين 180 و181 أدناه.
المادة 180 : تعتبر، على وجه الخصوص، أخطاء من الدرجة الـثالثة الأعمال التي يقوم من خلالها الموظف بما يأتي :
1 - تحويل غير قانوني للوثائق الإدارية،
2 - إخفاء المعلومات ذات الطابع المهني التي من واجبه تقديمها خلال تأدية مهامه،
3 - رفض تنفيذ تعليمات السلطة السلمية في إطار تأدية المهام المرتبطة بوظيفته دون مبرر مقبول،
4 - إفشاء أو محاولة إفشاء الأسرار المهنية،
5 - استعمال تجهيزات أو أملاك الإدارة لأغراض شخصية أو لأغراض خارجة عن المصلحة.
المادة 181 : تعتبر، على وجه الخصوص، أخطاء مهنية من الدرجة الرابعة إذا قام الموظف بما يأتي :
1 - الاستفادة من امتيازات، من أية طبيعة كانت، يقدمها له شخــص طبيعي أو معنــوي مقابــل تأديتــه خدمة في إطار ممارسة وظيفته،
2 - ارتكاب أعمال عنف على أي شخص في مكان العمل،
3 - التسبب عمدا في أضرار مادية جسيمة بتجهيزات وأملاك المؤسسة أو الإدارة العمومية التي من شأنها الإخلال بالسير الحسن للمصلحة،
4 - إتلاف وثائق إدارية قصد الإساءة إلى السير الحسن للمصلحة،
5 - تزوير الشهادات أو المؤهلات أو كل وثيقة سمحت له بالتوظيف أو بالترقية،
6 - الجمع بين الوظيفة التي يشغلها ونشاط مربح آخر، غير تلك المنصوص عليها في المادتين 43 و44 من هذا الأمر.
المادة 182 : توضّح القوانين الأساسية الخاصة، كلما دعت الحاجة إلى ذلك، وتبعا لخصوصيات بعض الأسلاك، مختلف الأخطاء المهنية المنصوص عليها في المواد 178 إلى 181 أعلاه.
المادة 183 : تؤدي حالات الأخطاء المهنية المنصوص عليها في المواد من 178 إلى 181 من هذا الأمر إلى تطبيق إحدى العقوبات التأديبية من نفس الدرجة، كما هو منصوص عليها في المادة 163 أعلاه.
المادة 184 : إذا تغيب الموظف لمدة خمسة عشر (15) يوما متتالية على الأقل، دون مبرر مقبول، تتخذ السلطة التي لها صلاحيات التعيين إجراء العزل بسبب إهمال المنصب، بعد الإعذار، وفق كيفيات تحدد عن طريق التنظيم.
المادة 185 : لا يمكن الموظف الذي كان محل عقوبة التسريح أو العزل أن يوظف من جديد في الوظيفة العمومية.
الباب الثامن
المدة القانونية للعمل - أيام الراحة القانونية
الفصل الأول : المدة القانونية للعمل
المادة 186 : تحدد المدة القانونية للعمل في المؤسـسات والإدارات العمومية طبقا للتشريع المعمول به.
المادة 187 : يمكن أن تقلص المدة القانونية للعمل بالنسبة للموظفين الذين يقومون بنشاطات متعبة جدا و/أو خطيرة.
تحدد كيفيات تطبيق هذه المادة عن طريق التنظيم.
المادة 188 : يمكن مطالبة الموظفين المنتمين لبعض الأسلاك بتأدية مهامهم ليلا بين الساعة التاسعـة ليلا (21.00) والساعة الخامسة صباحا (5.00) وذلك نظرا لخصوصية المصلحة ووفقا لشروط تحددها القوانين الأساسية الخاصة.
المادة 189 : مع مراعاة مدة العمل اليومية القصوى المنصوص عليها في التشريع المعمول به، يمكن دعوة الموظفين لتأدية ساعات عمل إضافية.
يتم اللجوء إلى الساعات الإضافية للضرورة القصوى للمصلحة وبصفة استثنائية.
ولا يمكن بأية حال أن تتعدى الساعات الإضافية نسبة 20 &percent; من المدة القانونية للعمل.
المادة 190 : تحدد شروط العمل الليلي وكيفيات اللجوء إلى الساعات الإضافية وكذا الحقوق المرتبطة بها عن طريق التنظيم.
الفصل الثاني : أيام الراحة القانونية
المادة 191 : للموظف الحق في يوم كامل للراحة أسبوعيا طبقا للتشريع المعمول به.
غير أنه يمكن أن يؤجل اليوم الأسبوعي للراحة، في إطار تنظــيم العــمل، إذا اقتــضت ضرورة المصلحة ذلك.
المادة 192 : للموظف الحق في أيام الراحة والعطل المدفوعة الأجر المحددة في التشريع المعمول به.
المادة 193 : يوم الراحة الأسبوعي وأيام العطل المدفوعة الأجر أيام راحة قانونية.
للموظف الذي عمل في يوم راحة قانونية الحق في راحة تعويضية لنفس المدة.
تـحدد كيفـيات تطبـيق هـذه المادة عن طريق التنظيم.
الباب التاسع
العطل - الغيابات
الفصل الأول : العـطل
المادة 194 : للموظف الحق في عطلة سنوية مدفوعة الأجر.
المادة 195 : يمكن الموظفين الذين يعملون في بعض المناطق من التراب الوطني، لا سيما في ولايات الجنوب، وكذا الذين يعملون في الخارج في بعض المناطق الجغرافية، الاستفادة من عطل إضافية.
تحـدد كيفـيات تطبيـق هذه المـادة عن طريق التنظيم.
المادة 196 : تمنح العطلة السنوية على أساس العمل المؤدى خلال الفترة المرجعية التي تمتد من أول يوليو من السنة السابقة للعطلة إلى 30 يونيو من سنة العطلة.
بالنسبة للموظفين حديثي العهد بالتوظيف، تحتسب مدة العطلة السنوية بحصة نسبية توافق فترة العمل المؤداة.
المادة 197 : تحتسب العطلـة السنوية المدفوعة الأجر علـى أساس يومين ونصف يوم في الشهر الواحد من العمل دون أن تتجاوز المدة الكاملة ثلاثين (30) يوما في السنة الواحدة للعمل.
المادة 198 : كل فـترة تساوي أربعة وعشـرين (24) يوما أو أربعة (4) أسابيع عمل تعادل شهر عمل عند تحديد مدة العطلة السنوية المدفوعة الأجر.
وتعتبر كل فترة عـمل تتعدى خمسة عشـر (15) يوما معادلة لشهر من العمل بالنسبة للموظفين حديثي العهد بالتوظيف.
المادة 199 : يمكن استدعاء الموظف المتواجد في عطلة لمباشرة نشاطاته للضرورة الملحة للمصلحة.
المادة 200 : لا يجوز إنهاء علاقة العمل أو إيقافها أثناء العطلة السنوية.
المادة 201 : توقف العطلة السنوية إثر وقوع مرض أو حادث مبرر.
ويستفيد الموظف في هذه الحالة من العطلة المرضـــية ومن الحقــوق المرتبطــة بهــا والمنصــوص عليهــا في التشريع المعمول به.
المادة 202 : لا يمكن بأي حال أن تخول العطلة المرضية الطويلة الأمد كما يحددها التشريع المعمول به، مهما كانت مدتها، الحق في أكثر من شهر واحد كعطلة سنوية.
المادة 203 : يمكن الإدارة بالنسبة للعطل المرضية أن تقوم بإجراء مراقبة طبية إذا ما اعتبرت ذلك ضروريا.
المادة 204 : تعتبر فترات عمل لتحديد مدة العطلة السنوية :
- فترة العمل الفعلي،
- فترة العطلة السنوية،
- فترات الغيابات المرخص بها من قبل الإدارة،
- فترات الراحة القانونية المنصوص عليها في المادتين 191 و192 أعلاه،
- فترات عطلة الأمومة أو المرض أو حوادث العمل،
- فترات الإبقاء في الخدمة الوطنية أو التجنيد ثانية.
المادة 205 : لا يمكن بأي حال تعويض العطلة السنوية براتب.
المادة 206 : يمنع تأجيل العطلة السنوية، كلها أو جزء منها، من سنة إلى أخرى.
غير أنه يمكن الإدارة، اذا استدعت ضرورة المصلحة ذلك أو سمحت به، إما جدولة العطلة السنوية أو تأجيلها أو تجزئتها في حدود سنتين.
الفصل الثاني : الغيابات
المادة 207 : باستثناء الحالات المنصوص عليها صراحة في هذا الأمر، لا يمكن الموظف، مهما تكن رتبته، أن يتقاضى راتبا عن فترة لم يعمل خلالها.
يعاقب على كل غياب غير مبرر عن العمل بخصم من الراتب يتناسب مع مدة الغياب، وذلك دون المساس بالعقوبات التأديبية المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون الأساسي.
المادة 208 : يمكـن الموظــف، شريـطة تقديــم مبــرر مسبــق، الاستفــادة من رخــص للتغيــب دون فقدان الراتــب في الحالات الآتية :
- لمتابعة دراسات ترتبط بنشاطاته الممارسة، في حدود أربع (4) ساعات في الأسبوع تتماشى مع ضرورات المصلحة، أو للمشاركة في الامتحانات أو المسابقات لفترة تساوي الفترة التي تستغرقها،
- للقيام بمهام التدريس حسب الشروط المنصوص عليها في التنظيم المعمول به،
- للمشاركة في دورات المجالس التي يمارس فيها عهدة انتخابية إذا لم يكن في وضعية انتداب،
- لأداء مهام مرتبطة بالتمثيل النقابي أو المشاركة في دورات للتكوين النقابي طبقا للتشريع المعمول به.
- للمشاركة في التظاهرات الدولية الرياضية أو الثقافية.
المادة 209 : يمكن الموظف أيضا الاستفادة من تراخيص للغياب، دون فقدان الراتب، للمشاركة في المؤتمرات والملتقيات ذات الطابع الوطني أو الدولي، التي لها علاقة بنشاطاته المهنية.
المادة 210 : للموظف الحق، مرة واحدة خلال مساره المهني، في عطلة خاصة مدفوعة الأجر لمدة ثلاثين (30) يوما متتالية لاداء مناسك الحج في البقاع المقدسة.
المادة 211 : يمكن إضافة الفترات الضرورية للسفر، إلى فترات تراخيص الغيابات المنصوص عليها في المواد من 208 إلى 210 من هذا الأمر.
المادة 212 : للموظف الحق في غياب خاص مـدفوع الأجر مدته ثلاثة (3) أيام كاملة في إحدى المناسبات العائلية الآتية :
- زواج الموظف،
- ازدياد طفل للموظف،
- ختان ابن الموظف،
- زواج أحد فروع الموظف،
- وفاة زوج الموظف،
- وفاة أحد الفـروع أو الأصول أو الحواشي المـباشرة للموظف أو زوجه.
المادة 213 : تستفيد المرأة الموظفة، خلال فترة الحمل والولادة، من عطلة أمومة وفقا للتشريع المعمول به.
المادة 214 : للموظفة المرضعة الحق، ابتداء من تاريخ انتهاء عطلة الأمومة، ولمدة سنة، في التغيب ساعتين مدفوعتي الأجر كل يوم خـلال الستة (6) أشهر الأولى وساعة واحدة مدفوعة الأجر كل يوم خلال الأشهر الستة (6) الموالية.
يمكـن توزيـع هـذه الغيابـات على مـدار اليـوم حسبما يناسب الموظفة.
المادة 215 : يمكن أن يستفيد الموظف من رخص استثنائية للغياب غير مدفوعة الأجر لأسباب الضرورة القصوى المبررة، لا يمكن أن تتجاوز مدتها عشرة (10) أيام في السنة.
الباب العاشر
إنهاء الخدمة
المادة 216 : ينتـج إنهاء الخدمة التام الذي يؤدي إلى فقدان صفة الموظف عن :
- فقدان الجنسية الجزائرية أو التجريد منها،
- فقدان الحقوق المدنية،
- الاستقالة المقبولة بصفة قانونية،
- العـزل،
- التسريح،
- الإحالة على التقاعد،
- الوفاة.
يتقرر الإنهاء التام للخدمة بنفس الأشكال التي يتم فيها التعيين.
المادة 217 : الاستقالة حق معترف به للموظف يمارس ضمن الشروط المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون الأساسي.
المادة 218 : لا يمكن أن تتم الاستقالة إلا بطلب كتابي من الموظف يعلن فيه إرادته الصريحة في قطع العلاقة التي تربطه بالإدارة بصفة نهائية.
المادة 219 : يرسل الموظف طلبه إلى السلطة المخولة صلاحيات التعيين عن طريق السلم الإداري. ويتعين عليه أداء الواجبات المرتبطة بمهامه إلى حين صدور قرار عن هذه السلطة.
إن قبـول الاستقالـة يجعلـها غير قابلة للرجوع فيها.
المادة 220 : لا ترتب الاستقالة أي أثر إلا بعد قبولها الصريح من السلطة المخولة صلاحيات التعيين التي يتعين عليها اتخاذ قرار بشأنها في أجل أقصاه شهران (2) ابتداء من تاريخ إيداع الطلب.
غير أنه، يمكن السلطة التي لها صلاحيات التعيين، تأجيل الموافقة على طلب الاستقالة لمدة شهرين (2) ابتداءً من تاريخ انقضاء الأجل الأول، وذلك للضرورة القصوى للمصلحة.
وبانقضـاء هذا الأجـل تصبح الاستقالة فعلية.
الباب الحادي عشر
أحكام انتقالية ونهائية
المادة 221 : تبقى الأحكام القانونية الأساسية المعــمول بهــا عــند تــاريـخ نــشر هــذا الأمـر في الجريدة الرسمية، لا سيـما أحكـام المرسـوم رقم 85-59 المـؤرخ في 23 مارس سنة 1985 والمتضمن القانون الأساسي النموذجي لعمال المؤسسـات والإدارات العمــومية ومجــموع النــصوص المتخذة لتطبيقه، وكذا النصوص المتعلقة بالمرتبات والأنظـمة التعــويضيـة، سارية المفعـول إلى غايـة صـدور النصــوص التنــظيمية المنصــوص علــيها في هذا الأمر.
المادة 222 : تلغى الفقرة 2 من المادة 22 من القانون رقم 90-02 المؤرخ في 6 فبراير سنة 1990 والمتعلق بالوقايـة من النزاعات الجماعيـة في العمل وتسويـتها وممارسة حق الإضراب.
المادة 223 : يطبق نظام التصنيف والمرتبات المنصوص عليه في المواد من 114 إلى 126 من هذا الأمر، مع احترام الحقوق المكتسبة للموظفين.
المادة 224 : ينشر هذا الأمر في الجريدة الرّسميّة للجمهوريّة الجزائريّة الدّيمقراطيّة الشّعـبيّة.
حرر بالجزائر في 19 جمادى الثانية عام 1427 الموافق 15 يوليو سنة 2006.
عبد العزيز بوتفليقة

----------

